# Interested in renting shop space in Texas



## ZenArtist (May 16, 2022)

I am at a huge crossroads in that I have less than 2 weeks to decide if I want to buy land in another state to build a kit cabin and workshop. I am currently in Bandera TX in an RV park but I have a cargo trailer if I decide to stay and create furniture to transport to art and woodworking shows and events to sell. I have attended many events as an artist so I have what I need regarding that, I just don't have a place to create anything wood related. Is there anybody near the area that has a shop they can rent a spot out for me to work in? I few years ago I met someone in Pipe Creek who has a shop but I have forgotten his name and he was very nice and if I recall he said he might be able to let me use his shop for trade or rent.

I would really like to get out of Texas and I am more inclined to move but if it will be vastly cheaper to stay a few years I would consider staying for now.

Thanks for any help or suggestions!


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2022)

@woodman6415 
@Tony


----------



## ZenArtist (May 17, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> @woodman6415
> @Tony


Thank you! I do believe it was Windell that I had spoken with about five or six years ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 17, 2022)

ZenArtist said:


> *I would really like to get out of Texas *and I am more inclined to move but if it will be vastly cheaper to stay a few years I would consider staying for now.
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions!


First time in my life I've heard anything of that nature!! LOL

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 17, 2022)

ZenArtist said:


> I would really like to get out of Texas


Don't blame ya. TOO DANG HOT!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Don't blame ya. TOO DANG HOT!!!!


Candy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 17, 2022)

I'll be down there in August so you need to come up here in January.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (May 17, 2022)

@Eric Rorabaugh Oh boy August. When you get up at 6am and it’s 81 you know it’s going to be a gooood day I wish I was going to be there to see Eric melt!!!! I mean just a little not wicked witch of the east melt. Jim

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 17, 2022)

Gee thanks Jim!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 18, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll be down there in August so you need to come up here in January.


Where you going to be and whaccha doing?


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Where you going to be and whaccha doing?


SWAT. Maybe you could come this year, he's got a booth.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2022)

I have a booth and have special pricing for WB members. $5 more than everyone else pays. Lol
Except for Tony, his is $10 more

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ZenArtist (May 18, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> First time in my life I've heard anything of that nature!! LOL


I pretty much grew up in Texas from age 6 to 28 and then moved to the cooler state of Oregon. I loved the rain and the climate there. I haven't yet decided which state I want to move to but I would like it to be a colder climate. But if I can find a place here to do woodworking then I will just suffer through the heat for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

